# Circle Z Saddle. yes Circle Z



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never heard of the brand, but judging from the pictures online, they look pretty junky. I would wait and look for a higher quality used saddle.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

To me - looks like a junk saddle trying/hoping to play off the simlarity in name to Circle Y to give themselves validity.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, they are junk saddles. I looked at better pictures of one of the lighter colored ones and it honestly looks like the leather has been painted that color instead of treated properly like you would see with good leather.

To get a good saddle, you would be much better off looking for a used saddle that is a well known brand.

OR, if you really want a new one, I suggest looking into Corriente. They may not be the flashiest saddles, but I can attest to their workmanship and quality. They aren't equal to a $4000 custom show saddle with real silver, but they would work for smaller type shows where you just need something to look nice. Plus, the leather and trees that they use are really good quality. My main saddle came from them and I know lots of other folks that use them and have been really happy. I don't know what their show saddles would price at, but I got my custom Ranch saddle for less than $700 and it's super nice quality.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks everyone. i think just save more money and get a better saddle.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want a decent saddle well under $1,000, look into Dakota Saddles - US made. Corriente is also a well built saddle for the money but are limited in tree size.


----------

